# Zerek Live Shrimp ('prawns'), on sale



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BCF till 17/03/13.

2 for $ 15. Best price yet?

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never seen on in the flesh let alone used one but, if they're just a pre-rigged soft plastic prawn, that's a lot of $$ compared to the traditional plastic + jighead.

They seem to be all the rage up here at the moment for barra and I'm wondering whether I'm missing something.....what's so good about them, are they soft or hard, do they last longer or something?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I've never seen on in the flesh let alone used one but, if they're just a pre-rigged soft plastic prawn, that's a lot of $$ compared to the traditional plastic + jighead.
> 
> They seem to be all the rage up here at the moment for barra and I'm wondering whether I'm missing something.....what's so good about them, are they soft or hard, do they last longer or something?


I agree Con, and have been holding off till now. At $ 7.50 each though, with jighead, I'm gone for a couple.

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

There are also Z MAN packets - 2 for $ 15.

Leave some for me. I'll be there this morning about 11 am.

trev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Con, they have some pretty good looking colours, they look great on the shelves and as with most 'new' lures they have been catching their fair share of fish, possibly because it is something new and unseen, generally new products are the domain of the more skilled and confident anglers and thus good catches are often reported. That is until the hype takes it's course and the lesser skilled anglers without the confidence to try an unknown product start getting their hands on them and presenting them poorly, then the fishing with them will become tough as the fish wise up to them. This is just my theory based on observing trends in angling products over a few years.

My advice, get in early, and strike before the fish know what's going on. A very slow roll with the occasional lift of the tip ses to be the go as these prawns only move forwards so this would be the most natural presentation.

PS: Zerek make some good hardbodies too, similar to nils invincibles if you use this style.

Kev


----------



## andoxxx (Feb 16, 2013)

they have them on ebay for $16 each witch is crazy talk but one seller has a great vid of one being worked in a pool. there fukin tops. goin bcf today to get twin pack. check out the vid and you will be hooked.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

They're not bad. But not much better than a SP imo. Caught a few decent flatties on one. But alas it now live on the bottom of a creek on the gold coast...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Rotten bastards.

I said wait till 11 am. I arrive at 11.30 am, and they're nearly all gone. Nezevic? Lazybugger? Bastards.

trev


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Not me.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Think theyre cheaper at rays this weekend anyway... Were on special for either $9 or $10 and they have 25% off fishing gear this weekend.

Add to that. (disclaimer: untill yesterday i wasn't a great fan of rays outdoors). But yesterday - bought a D-Cast combo which was $140 take 6% for vip member then another 25% for the weekend special. For sub $100 i think that's good buying. Very impressed they offer the 6% vip as well as the 25% special.

*No association with rays outdoors.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

I went to BCF today and checked them out...plenty here guys, Im not impressed, $7.50 on sale for a single softie with two hooks combos...i wanted the spare prawn body...how are people finding they stand up to fish gobs?


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

theyre plenty tough enough. But agree they're far from outstanding value. They have a flexible gauze spine thing that holds them together. Would take some work to render useless.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

I wanted the three pack poppers that were on sale at BCF but sold out...3 X 3 pack lures for $20...or 9 lures for $20, plenty of bibbed divers left but no poppers. Might go back and grab some of them, good value at just over $2 each.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Got a couple to try yesterday my shop was hammered hardly any stock left. Anything special with storing these safe with other plastics?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I remember when those prawnstar lures went through a similar phase. They were "the best" lure for barra. Don't hear much about them any more?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ubolt said:


> Got a couple to try yesterday my shop was hammered hardly any stock left. Anything special with storing these safe with other plastics?


Just do *NOT* mix them with ZMan or Snapback SP's. Otherwise you will end up with a toxic mess of melted plastics.

trev


----------

